# Made a router table



## rdean (Nov 30, 2018)

I have had this JC Penny hand held router since the late 1970s.  I have used it some but was never comfortable with it doing small pieces so I decided to make a table for it.  I have a large table on the band saw I made a couple of years back that had a nice spot for the router to be mounted so why make a new table.  
I  wanted the router to be solid and precisely adjustable up and down  by a hand crank from the side and not under the table.

I cut a mounting ring from poplar and threaded 3pc of 5/8 X 11 all thread into the plate and glued them so they would not unscrew.
I then bolted this to the band saw table.




This is the hole I cut in the table and an insert plate I made.





This is a piece of 2X12 pine I had made for a mock up to see if everything would work. (works great so I am not changing it)
The router is press fit into the middle and the bearings are press fit and glued in place.




I made three arbors to fit the bearings with 5/8 X 11 threads inside and press fit them into the bearings.
I had a set of angular gears that I made 2 years ago to see if I could make them and I finally found a use for them.




I used some 1 1/2" X 1/2" aluminum to make a frame and added bearings on both shafts.
I bored and pressed some #35 X 17 tooth sprockets on to the three bearing arbors and one on the driven angular gear.
Added a plastic hand wheel to the drive shaft.




This is a view under the table with everything installed.  You can see the chain the runs around the three arbors and the drive sprocket.




One turn of the hand wheel equals 0.091 of movement up or down.  There is enough friction in the mechanism so that I don't need a lock.




I also installed a HF unit for speed control and the off/on switch.




Thanks for looking
Ray


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 30, 2018)

Nice work !


----------



## francist (Nov 30, 2018)

Very cool! Must have taken you the better part of an afternoon to get that all done... 

I like the use of the bevel gears.

-frank


----------



## bbaley (Dec 14, 2018)

rdean said:


> View attachment 281135
> 
> 
> I used some 1 1/2" X 1/2" aluminum to make a frame and added bearings on both shafts.
> ...



Very nice. what did you have to have in the way of tooling to make the gears ?


----------



## rdean (Dec 14, 2018)

I roughed out the shape on the lathe and then used a rotary table on the milling machine with a 16dp gear cutter.

Thanks for the comment

Ray


----------

